# How long can you keep fruitcake?:)



## Ellp (Nov 18, 2004)

Seriously!
I actually like fruitcake, at least the type I make with real dried fruit and not fruit peels or dyed candied fruit. Doused weekely with Brandy...mmmm!

Except that this year I goofed up on my batch. I used stale brown sugar instead of the soft fresh stuff, and the cakes didn't rise as much as they're supposed to. Still tasty I would assume, but not really what I'd want to put out in front of company.

Sooo... I was thinking of making another batch. A real batch for company and leave the other stuff for me. But there's no way I can eat 2 loaves of fruitcake before New years. So, how long would the stuff keep?


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I imagine it depend on how much Brandy you put on it
















Being well soaked in brandy I would think it would last a long time in a cool place.


----------



## eightyferrettoes (May 22, 2005)

Like, forever! Doesn't the brandy act as a preservative?

I love fruitcake, too.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Years. They get better as they ripen.







My friend made 4 fruitcakes one year, and gave them as gifts to me for the next 4 years. He likes to make them months in advance so they alchohol has time to mellow and you aren't knocked over when you take a bite. The last fruitcake I got really was the best one. I think he kept his in the freezer, though.

I made a kind of fruitcake last year and tried "seasoning" different parts of it in different liquors. It lasted for several months and was fine.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

I can keep it for as long it takes me to pass it off to someone else


----------



## mighty-mama (Sep 27, 2005)

aren't they like Twinkies, they'll last forever, or at least during a nuclear war


----------



## charmander (Dec 30, 2003)

60 or 70 years?


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

They last for a long time. In my opinion, it is already way too late to make fruit cakes for this year. My grandmother makes hers in May for that year's Christmas.

Keep in an airtight container, and douse with brandy at least weekly.


----------

